# S&W model 422



## metalbanger1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Anyone have experience with the Model 422? The reviews I've read were positive. Just looking for more feedback from folks who know. The one I'm looking at is a 6" barrel , wood grips, with box and papers. Nice looking, interesting design. I'm sure it's accurate, but don't know how it feeds, how picky about ammo, etc. Hope to hear from people who own and shoot one.


----------



## Sikiguya (Sep 2, 2012)

My daughter shoots one in the Scholastic Pistol Program. The gun shoots very nicely for her. The controls are laid out well. The mag release take a little getting used to. The gun does not like crap ammo. Hers prefer the CCI blazer ammo. Hates the federal, win, or Remington cheapie ammo.


----------



## metalbanger1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Blazer is what I use when I can find it.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

I have had one for years and it eats anything I have put thru it so far. Its great for teaching kids and a few novice folk I know to shoot and not be afraid to shoot.


----------

